
Upgrading to Elementary OS Juno - sammorrowdrums
https://sammorrowdrums.com/upgrading-to-elementary-os-juno
======
sammorrowdrums
I wrote this article (a while back) on my upgrade experience to Juno, and
finally got round to publishing it. I used Quliter to compose and Write.As to
publish. Finally shunned medium, as I just fell out of love with it, and
haven't had the time to build something myself so this works perfectly for me.

I previously wrote a bunch at the start of using the OS, and now I've been
using it for almost 3 years.

